# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  prenotazioni alberghiere e INTRASTAT

## VIRGILIO77

una società italiana che svolge attività alberghiera riceve da una società olandese una fattura senza applicazione dell'Iva per prenotazioni alberghiere online tramite il sito BOOKING.COM a titolo di commissioni su camere vendute    indicando Iva con procedura Reverse Charge; la società italiana provvede ad emettere autofattura ai sensi dell'art. 17 c. 3 dpr 633/72 e ad indicare tale operazioni nel quadro VJ della dichiaraziona Iva;  si tratta di acquisti di servizi intracomunitari per i quali la società italiana era obbligata a compilare a partire dal 2010 il modello intra 2-quater? se era obbligata e non è stato fatta la presentazione del modello INTRA che cosa consigliate? e quali sono le scadenze?
GRAZIE A TUTTI PER LA COLLABORAZIONE

----------


## anagre

Credo che rientrino nel 7-quater, prestazioni di servizi relativi a beni immobili, quindi va bene l'autofattura, perchè l'IVA è dovuta in italia ma non c'è intra (vedi art. 50 comma 6 DL 331). 
E' solo da verificare se sono realmente 7-quater o 7-ter... perchè in caso di 7-ter allora andava fatto l'intra, in questo caso entro il 25 del mese successivo allo scadere del trimestre (come immagino nel tuo caso se <50.000 Euro)... 
Ma secondo me, è un servizio equiparabile a quello delle agenzie... quindi credo che non ci siano problemi nel considerarlo 7-quater!

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Credo che rientrino nel 7-quater, prestazioni di servizi relativi a beni immobili, quindi va bene l'autofattura, perchè l'IVA è dovuta in italia ma non c'è intra (vedi art. 50 comma 6 DL 331). 
> E' solo da verificare se sono realmente 7-quater o 7-ter... perchè in caso di 7-ter allora andava fatto l'intra, in questo caso entro il 25 del mese successivo allo scadere del trimestre (come immagino nel tuo caso se <50.000 Euro)... 
> Ma secondo me, è un servizio equiparabile a quello delle agenzie... quindi credo che non ci siano problemi nel considerarlo 7-quater!

  nell'elenco dei servizi della tabella CPA 2008 è INDICATO IL CODICE SERVIZIO
791121 SERVIZI DI PRENOTAZIONE ALLOGGI da utilizzare nel mod. INTRA-2 QUATER

----------


## anagre

Hai ragione... mi sono informata meglio, non è stato difficile... la circ. 36/E chiarisce il caso specifico, confermando che l'intermediazione nelle prenotazioni alberghiere è un 7-ter, e per questo va incluso negli intra.
Ora, per sapere qual'era il termine bisogna conoscere la data della fattura... 
se sei fuori termini puoi comunque fare ravvedimento entro la dichiarazione annuale IVA, pagando la sanzione minima.

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Hai ragione... mi sono informata meglio, non è stato difficile... la circ. 36/E chiarisce il caso specifico, confermando che l'intermediazione nelle prenotazioni alberghiere è un 7-ter, e per questo va incluso negli intra.
> Ora, per sapere qual'era il termine bisogna conoscere la data della fattura... 
> se sei fuori termini puoi comunque fare ravvedimento entro la dichiarazione annuale IVA, pagando la sanzione minima.

  so che dal 1/2/2011 le sanzioni sono cambiate le fatture sono relative ai 4 trimestri del 2010 quali sono le sanzioni e come devo presentare gli elenchi ; posso uilizzre fisconline; e con quale programma? 
GRAZIE PER LA COLLABORAZIONE

----------


## Rob62

devi scaricare il programma per la compilazione dei modelli da qui  Agenzia delle Dogane - Software Intrastat Anno 2010 
Quando li hai compilati (nel programma sezione III, visto che sono tutti in ritardo) esporti il file "invio per entrate" e prosegui con le normali procedure entratel per l'invio.
Se vuoi vedere poi l'archivio telematico (quello che le dogane hanno in carico cioè) devi però registrarti presso l'agenzia delle dogane, perché da fisconline ti arriva solo la ricevuta di consegna. 
Infine versi la sanzione con codice 8911 pari a un ottavo di 516 euro per ogni elenco tardivo. 
Ciao 
Roberto

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> devi scaricare il programma per la compilazione dei modelli da qui  Agenzia delle Dogane - Software Intrastat Anno 2010 
> Quando li hai compilati (nel programma sezione III, visto che sono tutti in ritardo) esporti il file "invio per entrate" e prosegui con le normali procedure entratel per l'invio.
> Se vuoi vedere poi l'archivio telematico (quello che le dogane hanno in carico cioè) devi però registrarti presso l'agenzia delle dogane, perché da fisconline ti arriva solo la ricevuta di consegna. 
> Infine versi la sanzione con codice 8911 pari a un ottavo di 516 euro per ogni elenco tardivo. 
> Ciao 
> Roberto

  ho scaricato l'applicazione stand-alone con nomenclatura combinata italiana , devo scaricare pure l'applicazione intr@web client server
per trasmettere gli elenchi posso utilizzare il file internet fisconline o devo utilizzare obbligatoriamente ENTRATEL

----------


## Rob62

basta lo stand alone, a meno che non vuoi fare una rete; puoi anche usare file internet se non sei tenuto all'uso di Entratel 
Ciao
Roberto

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> basta lo stand alone, a meno che non vuoi fare una rete; puoi anche usare file internet se non sei tenuto all'uso di Entratel 
> Ciao
> Roberto

  ho compilato il primo elenco qual'è la procedura per creare il file da inviare all'agenzia delle entrate utilizzando fisconline e il modulo di controllo da dove lo prendo mi confermi la sanzione di euro 65 per ogni intrastat 8911 anno 2010  
grazie

----------


## Rob62

se usi "file internet" per il controllo, ti consiglio di scaricare l'intero programma nell'ultima versione e reinstallarlo, così ha dentro tutto, altrimenti trovi il solo modulo di controllo nella sezione software di fisconline (è il 4°).
Confermo l'importo e il codice, per me però il 4° elenco dovrebbe essere 2011 in quanto il ravvedimento riguarda una scadenza del 2011. 
Ciao
Roberto

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> se usi "file internet" per il controllo, ti consiglio di scaricare l'intero programma nell'ultima versione e reinstallarlo, così ha dentro tutto, altrimenti trovi il solo modulo di controllo nella sezione software di fisconline (è il 4°).
> Confermo l'importo e il codice, per me però il 4° elenco dovrebbe essere 2011 in quanto il ravvedimento riguarda una scadenza del 2011. 
> Ciao
> Roberto

  ho scaricato il modulo di controllo è necessaria la firma digitale del file con la smart card della camera di commercio o basta autenticare il file utizzando l'applicazione file internet ed inserendo il codice pin della società 
per le sanzioni verso 195 euro con anno di riferimento 2010 e 65 euro con anno di riferimento 2011 mi confermi Ciao Virgilio

----------


## Rob62

se utilizzi "invio per Entrate" si crea il file che deve essere autenticato con file Internet, quindi niente smart card (non devi proseguire con il programma autentica di Intraweb). 
Per l'F24  del 2010 farei tre righi da 65 anziché uno solo da 195, ma è solo per comodità di memoria futura, in modo da avere la pratica più chiara se dovesse visionarla qualcun altro. 
Ciao
Roberto

----------

